

'Why-Fi' or 'Wiffy'? How Americans Pronounce Common Tech Terms - nealabq
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/06/why-fi-or-wiffy-how-americans-pronounce-techs-most-common-terms/373082/

======
jloughry
Graphic designers: please don't make charts difficult to read. This is useful
data, but obscured by too much "non-data ink" as Edward Tufte said [1].

[1] Edward R. Tufte. _The Visual Display of Quantitative Information_.
Cheshire, Connecticut: Graphics Press, 1983. ISBN 0-9613921-0-X.

